# BMQ June 2008 - ALL Locations



## DJS (29 Apr 2008)

Just wondering if anyone from NB is heading out to saint-Jean on that date too?


----------



## michaudjosh (29 Apr 2008)

I just found out today that I was accepted for Com. Research  for the June 9 BMQ.  I fly to Vancouver on May 22 to get sworn in!!  Anyone else in from the Kamloops area going down?   

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver, B.C.
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Communicator Research Operator
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Signal Operator
Application Date: March 25th, 2008
First Contact: March 27th, 2008
CFAT: April 14th, 2008
Interview: April 14th, 2008
Medical:  April 14th, 2008
Physical: April 14th, 2008
Position offered: April 29th, 2008
Sworn In:  May 22nd, 2008
Basic Training: June 9, 2008


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2008)

Shouldn't this be moved to Army.ca Forums > The Recruiting Office > Basic Training?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be moved to Army.ca Forums > The Recruiting Office > Basic Training?



Ih fine...lets do everything NFLD Sapper wants to do...... ;D


----------



## kawigirl (30 Apr 2008)

Hi There,
I get sworn in on May 23 rd in Victoria, B.C. and also start my BMQ on the June 9, I think I arrive in St-Jean on the 7th. Hope to see you there. 
Chhers, Kawigirl


----------



## scoobydoo (30 Apr 2008)

Hi I am from Moncton New Brunswick and I start BMQ on June 9th also


----------



## Muscat (1 May 2008)

Hey, got my call today! Starting BMQ June 16th. really looking forword. Im 17 from Mississauga Ontario going for Signal Op.


----------



## tman662000 (1 May 2008)

Yep, swearing in on the 23rd of May in Victoria and going to St-Jeans for the 9th.  It happened so fast, less than a month after applying and I've already been accepted.  Wow!


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 May 2008)

Less than a month eh?  Holy, born under a lucky star?


----------



## michaudjosh (1 May 2008)

hey tman662000, what trade are you going to train for?


----------



## shlindz (1 May 2008)

Woot! Got my call this afternoon. 
Enrollment ceremony in Hamilton on the 28th.
Starting BMQ on June 16th.


----------



## stari (1 May 2008)

Yes, I got my call this afternoon too. May 28th is my enrolment ceremony in Kitchener (anyone else?), June 16th is the BMQ. I'm going infantry.  Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Muscat (1 May 2008)

shlindz, stari, look forward to meeting you too. i'll be easy to spot, 
im the guy with a loonie size bald spot on the side of my head (I wonder if they tell me to shave my head bald)


----------



## Michael Baron (2 May 2008)

June 16th, St. Jean, Infantry.


----------



## shlindz (2 May 2008)

My friend just got his call today. He's also starting June 16th. He's going Infantry. 
We look forward to meeting everyone as well.


----------



## tman662000 (2 May 2008)

Im going Nav Comm.  Got a call 2 days after applying, about a week later did CFAT, medical and interview all in same day.  Was told to call in 2 weeks to check up on my file, but then just under 2 weeks later got a call with an offer of employment.  Crazy fast....


----------



## kawigirl (2 May 2008)

Hi All,
My friend is also going to St-Jean on June 9th, sworn in on May 23rd in Victoria.

Hey Tman- What trade are you going??

Good Luck to everyone and see you all in A few weeks!!  ;D

      Kawigirl


----------



## Robotchicken (4 May 2008)

Arrive at bmq June 15 and i get sworn in May 28 in Hamilton. Hope to meet you all in basic.


----------



## kawigirl (5 May 2008)

Hey would someone on the June 9th BMQ course bring an extra swiffer....Walmart is sold out (oh my God! LOL!)Maybe I can find one soon. There must be a shortage of them. As I was just writing this my friend called and said she couldn't find any at Superstore and Zellers. What is this world coming too !!! Ahhh!!!

Cheers, 
Kawigirl


----------



## shlindz (6 May 2008)

Swiffer?
I haven't received my info package in the mail yet, but my husbands list sure didn't have swiffer on it.
Anyone want to enlighten me as to what they are for?

Shlindz  ???


----------



## aesop081 (6 May 2008)

shlindz said:
			
		

> Swiffer?
> I haven't received my info package in the mail yet, but my husbands list sure didn't have swiffer on it.
> Anyone want to enlighten me as to what they are for?
> 
> Shlindz  ???



What would you use swiffer cloths for at home ?

They're not on the list but people on course have figured out all on their own that it makes life easier.


----------



## TheFITZ (6 May 2008)

Cordovian as well, best polish for these new parade boots they issue.


----------



## shlindz (6 May 2008)

oh, thanks for the heads up. I think you can find them at most shoppers drug mart stores.


----------



## Hawky225 (7 May 2008)

HMCS Star, Naval Reserve Unit in Hamilton. Getting sworn in May 8th. Dunno when my BMQ will be, but since everyone else is going June 16th, it might be likely that's my date too. I'll know tomorrow, lol.


----------



## AAmyotte (8 May 2008)

Anyone from Ottawa going to Basic in St-Jean on June 23rd? That's when I'm going!! Got the call today! I get sworn in on May 30th!!!!


----------



## Michael Baron (11 May 2008)

Just went shopping and bought everything on the list (Annex B) at Target in America, total bill came to 146$, if anyone cares.  Thats including a 30$ watch that was marked half off so I bought that.  And six pairs of socks and three cotton briefs.  Not too bad, going to pack all that crap now and leave it in the bag for the next month.  Oh, I also already had a wireless iron, so thats also not including that.


----------



## Hawky225 (12 May 2008)

Correction: BMQ's on June 28th for me at CFB Borden. Anyone else going on that date besides my unit's recruits?


----------



## kingyyz (14 May 2008)

Got a job offer for COMM RSCH today and I accepted. Swearing in at Toronto on June 11th, and flying out to St. Jean for BMQ starting on the 30th. I'm very excited and I look forward to seeing everyone there! If you're starting on the 30th feel free to give me a private message, I'd love to meet anyone ahead of time.


----------



## Dolphado (16 May 2008)

Got my callt oday, Gotta call the recruiting center to get my swear in date (since my BF didn't ask lol) but I start Basic on the 30th of June.  Can't wait to head out!


----------



## bulletstopper (17 May 2008)

I got my call last week for June 16 BMQ in St. Jean. Anyone swearing in at Toronto on June 4? I'm going infantry BTW.


----------



## BrownTown (26 May 2008)

I will be on basic in saint-jean on the 16th. going through for infantry. arrangements for a no-pants party in the megastructure are in order. be prepared. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Michael Baron (26 May 2008)

No pants party eh?  Fair enough.  Count me in.

If anyone in the TO area wants to go running down lake shore or some other area, send me a PM and we can go.  I have a car until June 7th, when I am letting my insurance expire.


----------



## ArmouredMike88 (26 May 2008)

My Bmq starts on june 9th, i fly out from Saint John June 8th.. is there anyone else from the Saint john area flying out on that date? Right now im in Halifax anyone from around there?


----------



## andrewkw08 (26 May 2008)

Hey, from Victoria BC. Leaving June 28th for BMQ. Taking Comm research after..Anyone else in Vic, waiting to go in June?


----------



## mciver (27 May 2008)

I received my call a few minutes ago, and accepted an infantry position.  I fly to St. Jean on June 28'th for BMQ commencement on June 30'th.  I also swear in on June 19'th in London, Ontario.


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

congrats dude, Im going infantry my self, mabye I will see you there, How long ago were u merit listed,?


----------



## mciver (27 May 2008)

I first applied back in October of '07 and was finally merit listed 1 week ago.  It actually only took 5 "business" days of being on the list before I got the call.


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

thats excelent news then  i got merit listed friday applied las may


----------



## mciver (27 May 2008)

By the way, if anyone else is starting BMQ on June 30'th, and flying out of London, Ontario on the 28'th of June....let me know.


----------



## omar123 (3 Jun 2008)

im also heading to st.jean for bmq on june 16th cant wait to meet you guys


----------



## Buddy336 (5 Jun 2008)

That's great news !!! We are waiting for you ! Your PON is R0162E.


----------



## ArmouredMike88 (5 Jun 2008)

Buddy336 said:
			
		

> That's great news !!! We are waiting for you ! Your PON is R0162E.




Who are ou talkng to? and what is a PON?


----------



## Mirta (5 Jun 2008)

Hmm, I didn't actually post here yet...

I'm headed to St. Jean for the June 30th BMQ, for Sig Op. I swear in on June 11 in Kitchener, Ontario. So excited!  I only applied at the end of April so this is has been much faster than I expected.


----------



## shlindz (5 Jun 2008)

I was really hoping that I would meet another girl for the June 16 BMQ. So far they are all on the June 30 course.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

I really did want to get on the June 30th BMQ.  And still have my fingers crossed for it, but I've been told by a couple recruits that it is already full.  I don't totally want to believe that yet though.  Does anyone here know for sure if its full?

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## shlindz (5 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I really did want to get on the June 30th BMQ.  And still have my fingers crossed for it, but I've been told by a couple recruits that it is already full.  I don't totally want to believe that yet though.  Does anyone here know for sure if its full?
> 
> Cheers, Kyle



Only your recruitment centre can know for sure if it is full. With that in mind however, there are so many reasons a spot could suddenly become available. From what I know, last minute spots can become available due to a recruit dropping out, getting injured, etc. Call your recruitment centre and talk to them. Let them know you are ready to leave if a spot becomes available on the June 30 course. Make sure you are actually ready to travel on very short notice before you call though.


----------



## Buddy336 (6 Jun 2008)

ArmouredMike88; I was replying to michaudjosh; PON stands for platoon and for yourself, you are going to be on course R0161E...good luck !


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

shlindz said:
			
		

> Only your recruitment centre can know for sure if it is full. With that in mind however, there are so many reasons a spot could suddenly become available. From what I know, last minute spots can become available due to a recruit dropping out, getting injured, etc. Call your recruitment centre and talk to them. Let them know you are ready to leave if a spot becomes available on the June 30 course. Make sure you are actually ready to travel on very short notice before you call though.



Mhmm yes I did that, the whole short notice to move thing.  Now all I need is someone to drop out.


----------



## snowball17 (19 Jun 2008)

I am from Ottawa, and I start BMQ on the 29th. Anyone else down this way?


----------



## Dolphado (19 Jun 2008)

Hey, not from that area (about 8 hours north) but I'll be starting the same day   See you there


----------

